# In the Trade after a Stent ?



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Had an echo stress test that showed an abnormality. For it to register so, has to be approx a 70% blockage. In the left descending artery I think is the main blood supply to the front of the heart. Had some chest discomfort a few months ago for a few weeks. Have no overt symptoms now or much else at any time other than those few weeks.

Going to have a catherization in about 10 days. Stent or bypass depending on what is seen. Let's talk about a stent at this time and I get one.

I'm a one man shop mostly and it gets physical at times. Been quite busy like most folks. I would like to get a few more years at the current pace.

Other than the wrist incision heal for about 7-10 days what else should I know about continuing or adjusting my regular trade activities short or long term ?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

We Fix Houses said:


> Had an echo stress test that showed an abnormality. For it to register so, has to be approx a 70% blockage. In the left descending artery I think is the main blood supply to the front of the heart. Had some chest discomfort a few months ago for a few weeks. Have no overt symptoms now or much else at any time other than those few weeks.
> 
> Going to have a catherization in about 10 days. Stent or bypass depending on what is seen. Let's talk about a stent at this time and I get one.
> 
> ...


I had two installed 10 years ago but I was actually having a heart attack.
It didn't slow me down at all. Old age (65) did more for that.
It plays with your head more than anything. My arms feeling funny was what caused me to go in to emergency. No pain, just a sensation.
After that, and even today, any discomfort in the arms or chest plays with the mind.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

After you heal the stent will only make you feel better. You'll have better blood flow in your body and the heart will need to work less to force it through that confined passageway.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I had the stent put up an artery in the groin. The only "healing" was getting the micro-wound to heal.....24 hours.

I stayed in 3 days...just for monitoring.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I have had closed heart surgery and my artery ballooned twice as a kid. The heart rebounds fast. 

Never slowed my down even with sports


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

If possible change your diet and include productive exercise (with blessing of your DR). That is if you have not already done so. Oh, and if you're married, consider divorce. (kidding) Good luck!


----------

